# تصحيح الاحداثيات المأخوذة من gps لاستخدامها في Total Station



## ahmed_assem_gouda (17 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،

برنامج تصحيح الاخطاء والغاء كروية الارض و تحويلها الى أرض مستوية
هو عبارة عن شيت اكسيل بسيط 
موجود بداخله الشرح ويجب اتباع الشرح حتى لا يحدث خطا فى الاحداثيات
أتمنى ان يفيد كل من يبحث عن حل لهذه المشكلة 
ومستنى تجاربكم لتحويل الاحداثيات عليه .

لتحميل البرنامج من المرفقات أو من الرابط
https://www.dropbox.com/s/v68xn8l0nrgw4sf/GPS-AAG.xls


اللهم إجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسنات أبى وأمى وكل من ينشره​


----------



## ahmed_assem_gouda (17 يونيو 2013)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (17 يونيو 2013)

بارك اللة فيك


----------



## عباس عبدالجواد (17 يونيو 2013)

شكراً جزيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلاً
وبارك الله فيـــــــــــــك
وفي إنتظار المزيد


----------



## AMR GODA (17 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خير يا أحمد
البرنامج مجرب 100%


----------



## benhaoued (17 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد الجفري (18 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## كبل (20 يونيو 2013)

الف شكر​


----------



## MOHAMED FATHE (20 يونيو 2013)

شكرااا جدا على البرنامج (وهل ينطبق ذلك مع اجهزة gps الصغيرة ام لا) ارجو التوضيح؟؟؟؟


----------



## Surveyor_Ahmed (21 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## فتحي بسيوني (21 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## hamedo86 (22 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## اصيل الحمداني (22 يونيو 2013)

شكراً جزيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلاً
وبارك الله فيـــــــــــــك
وفي إنتظار المزيد
​
​


----------



## حسام عبد الله (22 يونيو 2013)

مشكور حبيبي


----------



## ابو جنى على (22 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك لك فى عملك ووقتك


----------



## hawk1282 (22 يونيو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## ahmed_assem_gouda (22 يونيو 2013)

MOHAMED FATHE (وهل ينطبق ذلك مع اجهزة gps الصغيرة ام لا) ارجو التوضيح؟؟؟؟ لا ينطبق ذلك على الاجهزة الصغيرة التى تقصدها وجزاكم جميعا خيرا....... هذا من فضل ربى .الحمد لله كما ينبغى لجلال وجهه الكريم وعظيم سلطانه


----------



## ycons (6 فبراير 2014)

شكراً جزيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلاً
وبارك الله فيـــــــــــــك
وفي إنتظار المزيد


----------



## احمد محمدعبدالرازق (6 فبراير 2014)

شكرا


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (6 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز


----------



## Eng_Abd El-Rahman (6 فبراير 2014)

thanks


----------



## فه رهاد (6 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيـــــــــــــك


----------



## غاوي علم1 (6 فبراير 2014)

الله ارحم امواتنا واموات المسلمين اجمعين


----------



## باسمي (6 فبراير 2014)

بارك اللة فيك​


----------



## sayed.algohary (12 فبراير 2014)

اللينك مش شغال ياريت ترفعه ثاني وبترك الله فيك


----------



## medo_zon (12 فبراير 2014)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أبوتقي (18 فبراير 2014)

اللينك مش شغال ياريت ترفعه ثاني وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## emadsurv (22 فبراير 2014)

اللينك لا يعمل يرجى تحميله مجددا


----------



## hanyha38 (14 أغسطس 2014)

هل من طريقه لمعالجه اكتر من نقطه دفعه واحده اعتمادا على نقطه اساسيه كما تفضلت ولا لابد من تصحيح احداثى نقطه بنقطه


----------



## DEAA HASSEN (15 أغسطس 2014)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## survey ahmad (15 أغسطس 2014)

بارك الله بك وجزاك عنا كل خير


----------



## bas1977 (16 أغسطس 2014)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## mhmuad (16 أغسطس 2014)

الملف محذوف ياريت تنزله مره ثانيه


----------



## حسام عبد الله (17 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا علي مجهودك​


----------



## حمدي الخولي (17 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حمدي الخولي (20 أغسطس 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mannnooo30 (27 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا وبارك الله فى حضريتك


----------



## كبل (28 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا على مجهودك جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## ahmed_assem_gouda (7 سبتمبر 2014)

تم رفع الرابط مره اخرى



[url]https://www.dropbox.com/s/dxx15ciii160q7p/GPS-AAG.xls?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/dxx15ciii160q7p/GPS-AAG.xls?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/dxx15ciii160q7p/GPS-AAG.xls?dl=0[/URL]


----------



## adel104 (11 سبتمبر 2014)

ألف شكر للباشمهندس


----------



## حمدي الخولي (14 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سعيد فدان (17 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكور


----------



## عبدالرحمن الورقي (23 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خيــــير


----------



## kamel2103 (2 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## kamel2103 (2 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohanad surveyor (31 يناير 2015)

مشكور اخي على هذا الجهد
جزاك الله خير


----------



## ahmed_90_a (4 فبراير 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## قطب حشيش (10 فبراير 2015)

سبحان الله وبحمده


----------



## الطهراني (15 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا ...


----------



## الطهراني (15 فبراير 2015)

هذا رابط لعملية تصحيح البيانات في موقع OPUS وكذلك تصحيح البيانات المأخوذة بطريقة Post Processing في برنامج Leica Geo Office بالاضافة الى العمل على جهاز Leica Viva GNSS
من اعدادي (حيدر عبد الهادي) ... إضغط على الرابط التالي :
https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=FA93E30C8598A997!106&authkey=!AN2VzzfkMyDvolM&ithint=file,pdf


----------



## مالك الشحات (16 فبراير 2015)

فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ahmadj5 (17 فبراير 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## engtarq (17 فبراير 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## abasnof1 (21 فبراير 2015)

الله يوفقك لكل خير


----------



## hawkar1 (23 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## عمروابوالنعام (9 مارس 2015)

))))جزاااااااك الله خيرا((((


----------



## علي سليم متولي (10 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## medo_zon (29 أغسطس 2015)

مشكور


----------



## احمد زيدان الواسطي (2 سبتمبر 2015)

مشكووور 
لكن ملاحظة للاخ MOHAMED FATHE 
هذا لايعمل مع GPS الصغير لان الاخطاء تكون كبيره جدا مفارنة مع DGPS


----------



## حمدي الخولي (3 سبتمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## alsoltani (5 سبتمبر 2015)

بارك الله بيك


----------



## zxzx_0007 (12 سبتمبر 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## kazali016 (13 سبتمبر 2015)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## عبدالرحمن الورقي (6 أغسطس 2017)

ahmed_assem_gouda قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،
> 
> برنامج تصحيح الاخطاء والغاء كروية الارض و تحويلها الى أرض مستوية
> هو عبارة عن شيت اكسيل بسيط
> ...



جزاك الله الف خير.انت ووالديك


----------



## منذر محسن (7 فبراير 2018)

Surveyor_Ahmed قال:


> جزاك الله عنا كل خير


ينفع هذا الملف تطبيقه في العراق


----------



## اعجال (17 فبراير 2018)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو نعماء (7 أبريل 2018)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ياسرعبدو (7 أبريل 2018)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## أبونوافل (28 يونيو 2018)

شكراً جزيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلاً
وبارك الله فيـــــــــــــك
وفي إنتظار المزيد​
​


----------



## samirantre (17 يوليو 2018)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (31 ديسمبر 2019)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## REDOUIK (22 فبراير 2020)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------

